# Honey Super Cell web site moved



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

For those looking for HSC, I'm forwarding this from Mark Hamby:

Subj: New Web Address for HoneySuperCell
Date: 01/08/2012 4:23:02 PM Mountain Standard Time
From: (Mark Hamby)
To: 

We recently changed our web address.

www.hscframes.com is the new address for HSC Frames.

Our frames after a long improvement process are being manufactured
in North Canton, Ohio.

Some people may have been unable to reach us, however we have not
gone anywhere.

We are now preparing for our spring run and since our manufacturing is
here in the US we are better able to meet peoples needs.

Please let your newsgroup know where to find us.

Cordially,
Mark Hamby
760-412-4214


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Am I reading this right? The endbars are 1.43 inches wide?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't measured them lately... I don't remember.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

It's nice that mediums are available ...


----------



## French Lick Apiaries (Nov 11, 2011)

Solomon Parker said:


> Am I reading this right? The endbars are 1.43 inches wide?


The endbars on the ones I bought in December measure 36 mm wide and the comb is 24 mm thick. Do the math and you have 12 mm bee space between the combs.

For the metric challenged: http://www.shoppingsense.ca/convert_mm_to_inches.htm


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I know I was about to answer a new post asking where HSC moved to, but then my computer rebooted and now I can't find it at all. So here is the answer...

For those looking for HSC, I'm forwarding this from Mark Hamby:

Subj: New Web Address for HoneySuperCell
Date: 01/08/2012 4:23:02 PM Mountain Standard Time
From: (Mark Hamby)
To:

We recently changed our web address.

www.hscframes.com is the new address for HSC Frames.

Our frames after a long improvement process are being manufactured
in North Canton, Ohio.

Some people may have been unable to reach us, however we have not
gone anywhere.

We are now preparing for our spring run and since our manufacturing is
here in the US we are better able to meet peoples needs.

Please let your newsgroup know where to find us.

Cordially,
Mark Hamby
760-412-4214 

Also it is available from:
http://www.simpsonsbeesupply.com/
www.lappsbeesupplycenter.com/


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Just saw some of the newly manufactured HSC... 

The old Chinese frames had a slight bend or warp to them, it's a very obvious bend now.

The plastic does not seem to be the same. The new frames might be lighter and are not at all the same quality. It's hard to imagine that they came from the same molds.

There was some chipping of the face of the "comb" and each frame had been run over by some type of sander. I'm curious to know if the bees will use the fuzzy-edged, sanded comb.

I spoke with the owners of "HSC" and they are not pleased with the changes.


----------



## ahickman406 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello
I am wondering if anyone is using Honey Super Cell Frames? I am new and wondering if I bought 1 frame that it might give the queen in my package bees a head start on laying eggs and increasing the size of the colony.
Thanks
Art


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you buy one frame the bees will ignore that frame and work all the rest and probably swarm before they get desperate enough to work that one frame. If you give them a box full, they will likely use it before they give up and swarm. The will not work the HSC until they have no other choice.


----------

